
xMEMS Announces World's First Monolithic MEMS Speaker - ksec
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15894/xmems-announces-worlds-first-monolithic-mems-speaker
======
ksec
Whenever something that sounds too good to be true, I ask, what are the trade
offs?

Or is this really revolutionary?

I have no idea why Macbook's speaker are more prone to crackling. But MEMS
speaker should not have these reliabilities issues.

